# Skin care



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2015)

Your skin is the largest organ of your body...  How do you care for it?   

I have to admit that I don't do much for most of my skin.  I use a moisturizing body wash.. In the winter I apply lotion to arms and legs..

Now my face.... that's a whole different matter..  I have a multitude of lotions and potions.. some for the morning.... some for the night.. special stuff for cleaning..    

What do you use?


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 25, 2015)

Somebody help me here it's possible it's rosacea, my primary doctor said she didn't know...how comforting. Big red discoloration, good some days, on hot days really bad. I discovered BB Cream Five Second Blur. It really makes a difference. Then Oil of Olay under your peepers at night. Best buddy swears by it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2015)

I never fussed much about my skin, and definitely haven't spent a lot on pricey creams (and it looks it layful.  As a general body lotion for arms, legs, I use Curel Ultra Healing.  For my face in daytime, almost every day, I use Alba Botanica Jasmine & Vitamin E Hawaiian moisture cream. 

 At night, if I remember, I put some Genes Vitamin E Swiss Collagen Cream on my face, bought a big jar at Sam's Club and it lasts forever.  In the shower, I use Oil of Olay moisturizing body wash.  Every now and then I'll slather on some baby oil after a shower.

I don't use much soap on my face at all anymore, but I do buy the Olay cleansing wipes sometimes and use those in the shower.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 25, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Somebody help me here it's possible it's rosacea, my primary doctor said she didn't know...how comforting. Big red discoloration, good some days, on hot days really bad. I discovered BB Cream Five Second Blur. It really makes a difference. Then Oil of Olay under your peepers at night. Best buddy swears by it.



Here's an old thread that may offer some help. https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...Facial-Flushing-and-Pimples?highlight=rosacea


----------



## Lon (Sep 25, 2015)

I have to take care of my facial skin and use Neutrogena Products oil free. I have always suffered from Rosacea which mostly involved  rosy coloring of the cheeks and nose in my younger years. People sometimes wrongly equate this with excessive use  of alcohol. Now here  I am 81 years old and guess what? Acne Roseacea  complete with bumps and pustules like a teen ager.l I wish other parts of my body responded to teen age conditions as well.


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Somebody help me here it's possible it's rosacea, my primary doctor said she didn't know...how comforting. Big red discoloration, good some days, on hot days really bad. I discovered BB Cream Five Second Blur. It really makes a difference. Then Oil of Olay under your peepers at night. Best buddy swears by it.



It sounds like photo sensitive excema. Does it itch at all? Does it feel feverish? I'm just guessing here. But your sysptoms are consistent with it.

I use serious skin care vitamin C ester enzymatic beauty treatment serum. Evens out skin tone and makes your skin glow. I use Algenist firming cream on my face and around my eyes and Dr. Denese triple wrinkle smoother on my neck. Add Aveeno on my legs and I'm nice and smooth and ready to go. :sentimental:


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm guilty of buying the 'spensive stuff for my face..

In the morning I use Strivectin SD under my makeup

At night I clean my face with Aveeno brightening wash..  then I use Clarins double serum topped off with Clarins extra firming night cream.  

I know that some would say it's not necessary to spend that much on face care, but I actually DO see the difference in the 6 months or so I have been using these products..   I consider it an investment... and very much cheaper than "having a little work done"..    Call me vain... I'll own it.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 26, 2015)

My skin is good and I don't do much.. soap and water and light moisturizer.  But I don't spend much time in the sun, as one of my wrinkly sun worshipping neighbors grudgingly tells me.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2015)

For those with rosacea or other things you might want to cover, the best product I have found (for my dark circles) is called "Smart Cover". It's pricey but it work quite well. 

https://www.smartcover.com/

PS- they sell a package deal that makes no sense to me; 3 different shades and a stick of emollient. I can't imagine who would need 3 different shades, so I just but the one tube of concealing cream for $18.90. It lasts a long time and you need very little.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 26, 2015)

Maybeline  makes a GREEN cover stick..  Green concealer dose a wonderful job covering Red spots and blotches.  Only about $5


----------



## Debby (Sep 29, 2015)

Cookie said:


> My skin is good and I don't do much.. soap and water and light moisturizer.  But I don't spend much time in the sun, as one of my wrinkly sun worshipping neighbors grudgingly tells me.




I'm like you Cookie.   I avoid the sun as much as possible and my skin care is pretty simple too.  I don't even use soap and have recently started using a cream that contains Hyalaronic acid (remember Cindy Crawford and the 'cantaloupe' cream??) and has peptides in it.  Those two ingredients are supposed to be enzymes that come from fruits and supposedly are great for aging skin.  I found a brand (derma e - deep wrinkle peptide moisturizer) that hasn't been tested on animals and I think it's helping.  

I also slather olive oil on my neck and shoulders and arms just before I have my rather warm shower and just rinse so it leaves a very light layer of oil on the skin which absorbs in the few minutes after the shower.  I'll let you know in ten years if I look like I'm still 60 (instead of 70).


----------



## Cookie (Sep 29, 2015)

That sounds like a great skin regimen, Debbie. Olive oil is a great moisturizer. 

 I recently bought some Mane and Tail body wash/shampoo (Walmart $8)  which coincidentally can be used on animals too.  I love it and it leaves my skin very soft.


----------



## imp (Sep 29, 2015)

chic said:


> ...... Add *Aveeno* on my legs and I'm nice and smooth and ready to go. :sentimental:



Aveeno bar with oatmeal was the only thing which really helped with my itching, it was years ago, and no diagnosis proved correct or helpful. FWIW.   imp


----------



## Debby (Oct 2, 2015)

Cookie said:


> That sounds like a great skin regimen, Debbie. Olive oil is a great moisturizer.
> 
> I recently bought some Mane and Tail body wash/shampoo (Walmart $8)  which coincidentally can be used on animals too.  I love it and it leaves my skin very soft.




We used to use Mane and Tail on the horses, get's tangles out wonderfully!  So Walmart sells a body wash/shampoo for people eh?  Probably the same product and cheaper than I used to pay I'll bet.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 2, 2015)

<img src="https://www.seniorforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22263&stc=1" attachmentid="22263" alt="" id="vbattach_22263" class="previewthumb">  This stuff - shampoo and body wash


----------



## chic (Oct 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm guilty of buying the 'spensive stuff for my face..
> 
> In the morning I use Strivectin SD under my makeup
> 
> ...



How is the Clarins double serum?? I've thought of buying that, but read some reviews at Amazon where customers said one side is oily and the product doesn't apply with consistency. Do you notice this? How do you solve it? Have your results been good with Clarins? 

Expense serums and creams can be an investment that helps forestall the need for procedures. I've heard the Tria at home laser device is beneficial for dealing with the delicate skin around the eyes, but I haven't bought one yet. Maybe for Christmas. My skin needs more TLC in winter. :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm allergic to anything perfumey so I use Simple products, and for body lotion I use E45.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 3, 2015)

chic said:


> How is the Clarins double serum?? I've thought of buying that, but read some reviews at Amazon where customers said one side is oily and the product doesn't apply with consistency. Do you notice this? How do you solve it? Have your results been good with Clarins?
> 
> Expense serums and creams can be an investment that helps forestall the need for procedures. I've heard the Tria at home laser device is beneficial for dealing with the delicate skin around the eyes, but I haven't bought one yet. Maybe for Christmas. My skin needs more TLC in winter. :sentimental:



I have noticed a difference in my skin... I use the double serum at night with the clarins extra firming night cream over it..  Yes.. it is a bit oily, but it's on at night so I don't find it a bother... in fact.. after I cleanse my face the little bit of oil feels good to me.    In the morning I use Strivectin DS under my tinted moisturizer and I like that too.    My friend gets me Retin-A from Mexico for which I use very sparingly..


----------



## venus (Oct 3, 2015)

Haven't used soap on my face for over thirty years.   After trial and error in my younger years I stick with Clarins cleanser and toner, it works for me.  Use Body butter for body.


----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have noticed a difference in my skin... I use the double serum at night with the clarins extra firming night cream over it.. Yes.. it is a bit oily, but it's on at night so I don't find it a bother... in fact.. after I cleanse my face the little bit of oil feels good to me. In the morning I use Strivectin DS under my tinted moisturizer and I like that too. My friend gets me Retin-A from Mexico for which I use very sparingly..



Thanks QS. So the firming cream is from Clarins too?? Strivectin did awesome things for my neck but I got such chronic headaches from it, I had to stop using it. Lucky you to be able to use it successfully. I'm still going to spring for a Tria this winter, I hope. I'll see what if does for my eyes.


----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2015)

venus said:


> Haven't used soap on my face for over thirty years. After trial and error in my younger years I stick with Clarins cleanser and toner, it works for me. Use Body butter for body.



No soap for me either. Clinique has a facial scrub that's exfoliates and cleanses beautifully.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2015)

Aveeno makes a brightening cleanser that is nice.   It takes off makeup.. especially eye makeup and it's not expensive.


----------

